# whats the difference between lifepo4 and lifeypo4



## roger (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello Subevo,

the main difference between lifepo4 and lifeypo4 is additional Yttrium at the cathode of the lifeypo4 cells to speed up electron transfer especially at cold temperatures. They are the better choice, especially for electric car usage. I received my cells in spring of last year, my car was one of the first conversions done with Yttrium cells. While driving through the whole last winter here in Germany I´m very surprised of these cells providing high amps at cold, freezing temperatures. I was able to drive my car at the coldest days. Without Yttrium this should not be possible regarding the experience of others. The voltage sag under freezing point is too much with the old cells. Yttriums sag a little bit, but you´re able to drive and receive the whole stored energy. Believe me, they´re really good.

Roger


----------



## subevo (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for the reply.im in scotland.just out of interest where did you buy and what make of cells did you go for.thanks.


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello Roger, Im also in Germany, and wondering were you purchased your LiFeYPO4 batteries?


----------



## sakazakov (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,
I know that *Sinopoly Battery* and *Winston Battery* are LifeYPo4 battery producers. You can try to search them in your country or directly from china.
I also find on internet that there is ONE more big difference:
_While LiFePO4 battery shelf-life is usually given as 3 to 5 years. For batteries using yttrium the service life is set to 10 or more years._
On that article:
http://gwl-power.tumblr.com/post/237080531/faq-the-difference-between-the-lfp-and-lfyp


----------



## batterytang (Nov 17, 2011)

roger said:


> Hello Subevo,
> 
> the main difference between lifepo4 and lifeypo4 is additional Yttrium at the cathode of the lifeypo4 cells to speed up electron transfer especially at cold temperatures. They are the better choice, especially for electric car usage. I received my cells in spring of last year, my car was one of the first conversions done with Yttrium cells. While driving through the whole last winter here in Germany I´m very surprised of these cells providing high amps at cold, freezing temperatures. I was able to drive my car at the coldest days. Without Yttrium this should not be possible regarding the experience of others. The voltage sag under freezing point is too much with the old cells. Yttriums sag a little bit, but you´re able to drive and receive the whole stored energy. Believe me, they´re really good.
> 
> Roger


How about the charging? Is the temperature of charging still required to be above 0°C?


----------



## sakazakov (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't know. It should be checked with the batteries producers.


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

sakazakov said:


> I don't know. It should be checked with the batteries producers.


We have not had problems with charging lifeypo4this cells (for down to -5 Celsius ) but some problems with (smaller) lifepo4-cells in (older) Mitsubishi EV cells.
I am no specialist in batteries, but one friend in Reykjavik University found out that if cells were larger there was better behaviour during charging in cold.
(160 Ah cells vs 60 Ah)

Our experience with the yttrium enhanced cells (Wilson (Thunder-Sky) was a large improvement in all ways over ifepo4.


----------



## corado (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,
here you can see the different while discharge
Sinopoly, Calb and Winston Yttrium


----------

